# Air Force Postings - FOL's



## Zombie (26 Feb 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just wondering about postings to the FOL's. How many people are posted there, what trades, duration (same as any posting?), day to day activity.

Thanks


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Feb 2012)

As far as I know the FOLs are manned by the Sqns and bases whose aircraft occupy them for the duration of deployment and thats it.


----------



## Strike (26 Feb 2012)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> As far as I know the FOLs are manned by the Sqns and bases whose aircraft occupy them for the duration of deployment and thats it.



I know Yellowknife is a little different because of JTF HQ being there.  Supply and transport are both located there.  Not sure if all the guys working there are the responsibility of JTFN or some other command though.


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Feb 2012)

418 Sqn is permanent up there, and the CRPG use the FOL offices on a temp basis. But Inuvik, Rankin Inlet and Iqualuit would only be manned for deployment.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Feb 2012)

The FOLs are maintained through civilian contract when not in use.  

JTFN uses the FOL in YK with the permission of 17 Wing Winnipeg.  If the FOL were ever to be activated up there - JTFN would have to get everything out of the QRA hangars ASAP.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> 418 Sqn is permanent up there,



Who ?


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Feb 2012)

My Bad....440 Sqn.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Feb 2012)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> My Bad....440 Sqn.


440 Sqn has nothing to do with the FOL in YK.  They currently share a Hangar on the north side with the RCMP - right beside Buffalo Airways.

Any future expansion in the north would/could be best served by expanding the FOL property and establishing a united CF presence at that end of the runway.  Any larger airframes up north would require substantive infrastructure investment - as none of the current facilities up there are suitable.


----------



## Zombie (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks all, appreciate the info...


----------

